# I think Freddie Mercury is dieing



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I just can't put my thumb on it, something is wrong but I just can't seem to tell what.

Over the weekend I noticed that he didn't look right. He seems to have stress stripes and his body is pale but his fins are still vibrant. His activity level seemed normal until this morning. He seems a little sluggish and looks like he's having a hard time swimming, he's just laying on his plants near the surface.

He's around 2 years old I'd guess, I got him in May 2009 from Petsmart.

His tank specs are..
2.5 gallons cycled
no heater (but the tank stays at 76* for some reason, I tried a heater but it seemed to make him bite his tail worse)
last water change was Saturday (due for another today or tomorrow)

I don't know what's going on. I have to leave for work now, I just hope he's still with us when I get back. :-(


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I hope he makes it! Mabye its just old age?


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

That is EXACTLY what is happening to Fishy! I am not sure what to do either, because I can't pinpoint what the problem is. Fishy is about the same age as Freddy as well. So I'm not really sure what is going on. I hope he starts feeling better...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw, I hope he perks up. I can't think of anything off the top of my head that might be bothering him. Is ANYTHING different with his environment?


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Awwww I hope he gets better 1fish2fish!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The only thing different is I've noticed these worm-like creatures in his tank and Poe's. They're either nematodes or some sort of worm but from what I've read and what people told me they aren't toxic or harmful to fish in any way.

I'm going to do a water change and see if he perks up a little. He seemed a little happier when I got home from work just now so maybe he was just having a bad morning. He's been looking off for a few days now though.

I had a fast day yesterday so I know he's hungry, maybe a little food will brighten his spirits.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I hope he perks up! I have Fishy floating in a cup and he's perked up a little... but I'm still not sure what's going on.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Freddy. U hope he gets better!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

NO NOT FREDDIE MERCURY!!! He's my favorite!!!! (even if he is yours )I hope he gets better! I would try a salt bath.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't think a salt bath would do any good since he doesn't have any outward symptoms. He's been with me long enough that I know when he's not feeling right even if he's not really showing symptoms.

I think it must be old age and he's just starting to slow down. He's still acting normally but spends most of his time hanging out and laying on something. I'm going to change his water today and give him some IAL to see if that perks him up.


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

I hope he gets better!!! <3


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm resurrecting this just in case anyone has a new opinion on what could be wrong.

For the past week (maybe two weeks by now) Freddie has been extremely lethargic. It got to the point where yesterday I began floating him in a cup in his tank so he wouldn't have to swim for air.

He's eating/pooing normally but besides that all he does is lay in his tank. He looks a little bloated so I'm going to fast him today and treat him for parasites just in case he has them. From what I can tell he doesn't have them but maybe I'm overlooking them. His pellets are soaked in garlic like all my fish so I would think that would prevent him from getting parasites.

Here are some pictures..














































Tank specs
2.5 gallons cycled (0ppm ammonia and nitrite; 5ppm nitrate)
77*F
gravel and plastic plants, no tank mates
only additive is Prime

Last water change was Sunday (9/5) and he was given fresh clean water in a critter keeper today for these pictures.


None of my other fish are sick.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

That's exactly what Fishy was doing. Then he perked up for a while, then I came back today from my long weekend and... well... he was swollen up and almost gone. I put him in a cup with clean warm water, but he only lived a few more hours. I pray that Freddie perks back up though. I'm sorry.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's beginning to pine cone :'( He can barely move.

If he's alive when I make it back from class I'll see what my options are but I think at this point it might be best to just put him to sleep.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that 1fish.. if he doesn't make it you gave him a better life than anything he might have known had someone else taken him home.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh no...  i'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. He's still hanging on but I don't think there is much time left.

People on my other forum seem to think he might have an internal bacterial infection. At this point he is most likely in organ failure so I don't think medication is going to help him. I'm just going to keep him as comfortable as possible and if he is not gone by tomorrow I'm going to go ahead and euth him... I don't want him to suffer.


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Not to be depressing but how do you euth a fish?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

There are many ways. Some aren't as nice as others. The most accepted humane way is to use clove oil. It anesthetizes the fish before actually euthanizing it.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That's what my guppies had.  The only thing you could do is try medicated food but usually they're off their food by the time you realize they're that sick.

I'm sorry. You know what's best. I hope he goes peacefully either way.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

So sorry


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm sorry


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Freddie passed away last night.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

So sorry for your loss 1fish. I give my regards.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm sorry


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry Jackie... Remember it wasn't anything you did..


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! I'm so sorry!!!!! he was my fave too! R.I.P


----------



## firetail165 (Feb 18, 2011)

firetail has been acting the same for a couple of days now. I got him over the summer and i tried a heater but it seems to make him worse. Hope freddy feels better!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

This thread is 5 months ago. Unfortunately, Freddie passed away.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that he's not doing well.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

This is thread is five months old.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Freddy died a long time ago.


----------

